# TV characters that you just hate



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been TiVoing two hours of Angel every day for the last couple of weeks. I hate Wesley. Hate him. Everything about him. He's like fingernails on a chalkboard when he's on the screen.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The second season of Ellen brought in the Audrey character that I couldn't stand.

There are lots of sitcoms with characters I didn't like, but they were shows I didn't watch anyway.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Elaine.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

that big dorky guy on everyone loves raymond, i never watched the show and only saw clips on commercials. They did their job though, prevented me from watching it because i couldnt stand him for those 5 seconds.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Meredith Grey


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

24, Chloe.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

+1


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Dexter, Debra Morganrolleyes: Will someone please just kill her?!!?).


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Elaine.


Kramer, I don't know why Jerry puts up with him, all he ever does is mooch, and encroach on Jerry's privacy.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Jackee (sp?) in anything.
Wanda Sykes in anything.
Urkel.
Rosie Perez in anything.

I know that list seems racist but I swear it's just annoying whiny voices that bother me - nothing to do with race.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

Debra Romano (Ray's wife) on Everybody Loves Raymond. Why did the writers write her as such an unappreciative, constantly complaining matryr? Whiniest character I've ever seen on TV.

As far as Elaine, I didn't hate that character on Seinfeld, but it was the weakest least interesting character. The B storylines with just Elaine were boring. Watching the very early shows in reruns, I can see where the original focus was to make Jerry/Elaine the focal point until Jason Alexander stole it away with his wonderful "George".


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> 24, Chloe.


Chloe is fun. Is Kim Bauer dead yet? I hope so.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Lana. Lang.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Gomer Pyle


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The mother on _Brothers and Sisters_. She's so nosy, interfering and annoying...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

stalemate said:


> Meredith Grey


This.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This thread should be about characters you hate, but watch the show anyway, because, I hate EVERY character on EVERY show I don't watch!!

SO with that said, I would say Charles Emerson Winchester III on MASH. To me, he ruined what was a great show. That and the contiinuity issues the show had, but that's for another thread.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Every character on "Everybody loves Raymond". Seriously, I can't stand the show, they're all unpleasant unfunny whiners.

On the flip side, I hate (well, strongly dislike) everyone on "Seinfeld" too, but I LOVE that show because they're FUNNY whiners.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> This.


Agreed


----------



## Jack Jones (Jan 19, 2009)

MickeS said:


> Every character on "Everybody loves Raymond". Seriously, I can't stand the show, they're all unpleasant unfunny whiners.
> 
> On the flip side, I hate (well, strongly dislike) everyone on "Seinfeld" too, but I LOVE that show because they're FUNNY whiners.


My god Raymond's wife was a witch. The whole show was like you entered a lunatic assylum, without the occasional screaming at the walls.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Whatever character Kevin James plays. Booooooo. Unfunny.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Mindflux said:


> Whatever character Kevin James plays. Booooooo. Unfunny.


So, we can assume you won't be seeing his new movie then?


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

Bulldog7 said:


> So, we can assume you won't be seeing his new movie then?


Yep. I guess you fanboys are already in line?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I can't stand the female lead in Burn Notice. I have never missed an episode but I've blocked both her real name and her character's name out of my mind. Everybody else on that show is so good but she just drives me nuts.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Mindflux said:


> Yep. I guess you fanboys are already in line?


Not really a huge fan, but it(the movie) does sound funny to me.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Joe Rogan on Newsradio...oddly though Andy Dick never bothered but only in that show.


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

Dan Rather, as himself, when he did news.
I couldn't stand him whistling all the S sounds.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Every character played by John Laroquette.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't like Audrey either (from Ellen's sitcom as mentioned). 

I also couldn't stand any of the characters in Everybody Loves Raymond except for Ray's brother. The rest of them were profoundly irritating and maddening, especially Ray's wife, oh yeah and Ray's mother, and while I'm at it his father...ok, I only liked the brother.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Anders from BSG
Starbuck from BSG
Lee from BSG
Christopher from GG

*Meredith Grey*
*Alex* from Grey's


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> 24, Chloe.


-1. Chloe rocks.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

vikingguy said:


> Starbuck from BSG


I could not agree more with this one. She was in the first couple of episodes of Bionic Woman IIRC, but they must have realized how awful she was and she disappeared for the rest of the shows run.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I can't watch Sienfeld because of George Castanza. If they could edit him out of every episode, I would probably buy the DVDs...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> I can't watch Sienfeld because of George Castanza. If they could edit him out of every episode, I would probably buy the DVDs...


You mean George Can'tStandsYa?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm sure I could think of lots but here's the ones that come to mind:

Lewis - Drew Carey
Marshall - HIMYM

I'm not a big fan of tall goofy guys I guess (although I did like Kramer.)

Kenny - Til Death
Jeff - Til Death (do love Steph though!)

And my all-time most hated TV character: 
Wesley Crusher - ST:NG!


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

ebockelman said:


> -1. Chloe rocks.


Word.

Lana Lang from Smallville is definitely up there for me, but I'm having a hard time thinking of anyone else, for some reason. I was never a fan of Dick Casablancas though on Veronica Mars.

Elton


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I like Chloe! I do think her face is going to one day get stuck in that anguished pose though.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Klinger on M*A*S*H

He started out as an annoying take on the original character from the movie. Over the years his character evolved into an outright clown. Very annoying.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Audrey on '24'. Die already cross-eyed *****.

Michelle Dessler is dead, but she hangs on. Where is the justice???


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> 24, Chloe.


Chloe is hot and all those who think otherwise are banned from this thread.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Starbuck is such a miserable character.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

The entire cast of Grey's Anatomy and Sex & the City. I know those are chick shows and I am not the intended audience, but whenever I've tried to watch, these shows just grate on me. Maybe it's actually the writers that I have a problem with, I don't know - but that is the first thing that came to mind. Though I do think if I could recast Sex/City, it would be one of my favorite shows ever due to the "adult situations."


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Meredith Grey on _Grey's Anatomy_. (Every character on that show, frankly.)

Carrie Bradshaw on _Sex and the City_.

Dawson on _Dawson's Creek_.

I love George Costanza (aka Cantstandya), though. One of my favorite characters ever. No, I wouldn't want to know him in RL, but on TV, he's hilarious.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> .
> .
> .
> And my all-time most hated TV character:
> Wesley Crusher - ST:NG!


I have to agree with this, but he rivals Doctor Smith on Lost in Space. After all this time, I still remember wishing that they could somehow get him off that show! That's along time to hate a character.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Lana. Lang.


This. Worst character/casting decision in the history of television.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Cheers - Rebecca

Family Ties - Jennifer

Brady Bunch - Oliver

MASH - Radar

Sopranos - Female shrink

Six Feet Under - Claire and the mother.

The Office - The chick who used to/ does date Dwight. Haven't watched in a while.

The Simpsons - Lisa

Barney Miller - Levitt

King of the Hill - John Redcorn

Drew Carey Show - Mimi

Lost in Space - Don

Married with Children - Marcie

Ellen - Audrey

Laverne and Shirley - lenny and squiggy

Newhart - Stephanie, Kirk

Welcome Back Kotter - All

Yes, Dear - The wife

Raymond - The wife

Family Guy - Chris


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Cheers - Rebecca
> 
> Family Ties - Jennifer
> 
> ...


Wow, you must have been waiting for a thread like this to come along!

That list is pretty good, and for the shows I've seen, I have to say it is spot on, especially with regard to Lisa Simpson, Oliver on the Brady Bunch and Dr. Melfi or whatever her name was on The Sopranos. Though I do take issue with the inclusion of Lenny and Squiggy. I haven't watched Laverne and Shirley in a very long time, but I remember thinking Lenny and Squiggy were the only reason to watch the show. Carmine, now there is a character I didn't like.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I've been TiVoing two hours of Angel every day for the last couple of weeks. I hate Wesley. Hate him. Everything about him. He's like fingernails on a chalkboard when he's on the screen.


Is this early episodes or later in the series?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Six Feet Under - Claire and the mother.


Oh, man. I forgot about the mother on _Six Feet Unde_r. I really hated her.

Claire was a pill, too, but that's pretty much how teenage girls act.

The mother had no excuse for being such a worthless mother to her children. She blamed them for everything wrong in her life and was generally a really annoying person. I started FFing through her scenes I hated her so much.

Lana Lang is annoying too but I didn't watch enough _Smallville_ to grow to despise her. She does seem to be pretty universally hated.

_ETA_: I just remembered another hated character: Janice from _The Sopranos_. What a horrible, hateful, annoying woman. She made Tony and Carmela look like quality people.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I wish the son of Gary on Gary Unmarried wasn't on there. I so do not like the kid that I can not watch the show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I've been TiVoing two hours of Angel every day for the last couple of weeks. I hate Wesley. Hate him. Everything about him. He's like fingernails on a chalkboard when he's on the screen.


Really? Are you still in the early seasons? Because his character has a rather dynamic arc over the run of the series.

Sure, he starts out Angel as the same cartoonish character that he was on Buffy, but he really does change a lot over time. I think overall he ends up being one of the most interesting characters in the show.


----------



## skankinj (Dec 1, 2006)

Suresh, Nikki/Jessica/Tracy, West - Heroes
Lana - Smallville
Kim Bauer - 24
Mara - The Shield


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

skankinj said:


> Suresh, Nikki/Jessica/Tracy, West - Heroes
> Lana - Smallville
> Kim Bauer - 24
> Mara - The Shield


I was a fan of Kim Bauer, but Mara is a good one. The Yoko Ono of The Shield.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Whole cast of today's ER.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> I was a fan of Kim Bauer


You must be the only one in the world. She was universally hated. Liking her simply because she was hot does not count.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

trixie: dont 'hate' her but hated her harassment of speed racer all the time. Let him race! of course having a kid and a monkey in the trunk all the time really made no sense and they did stupid things all the time.


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

Meredith Grey

Jack Shepard

Peter Petrelli

Jack and Meredith should get married and then get Peter to be their nurse. Open a practice in alternate universe and annoy each other for eternity


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> This.


This ++


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

busyba said:


> Really? Are you still in the early seasons? Because his character has a rather dynamic arc over the run of the series.
> 
> Sure, he starts out Angel as the same cartoonish character that he was on Buffy, but he really does change a lot over time. I think overall he ends up being one of the most interesting characters in the show.


This is the season that Gunn joins the gang. Wesley got shot a couple episodes ago. Funny thing is that I've watched all these episodes before but only kind of remember them. Maybe Wesley improves towards the end, I just don't remember.

Mara from the Shield is the only female character I've wanted very bad things to happen to. Very, very, very bad things.

I developed a Pavlovian response to Dr. Melfi. She showed up on the screen and I pressed the ffwd button.


----------



## nyy7 (Jun 3, 2002)

Enrique said:


> Dexter, Debra Morganrolleyes: Will someone please just kill her?!!?).


I LOVE Dexter's sister/wife, Debra/Jennifer


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I watched an Angel episode yesterday and I have to admit that Wesley had a great line in it. He'd just had sex with Lilah. She said "Don't think about me when I'm gone." Wesley countered, "I wasn't thinking about you when you were here."


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I've been TiVoing two hours of Angel every day for the last couple of weeks. I hate Wesley. Hate him. Everything about him. He's like fingernails on a chalkboard when he's on the screen.


Apparently Allyson Hannigan has no such problems.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

A couple more characters I hate:

Simpsons - Nelson (HA HA!)

King of the Hill - Lucky

Two and a half men - Jake

Judge Judy


----------



## herfmonster (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know if I actually hate any character but the characters I love to hate...

Theodore Bagwell
Brad Belleck

now that i think of it I kinda hated Conniving ***** from "House"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Dunno if "hate" is the right word for this character, but it was a character I really disliked

Toby Ziegler -- The West Wing


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Sopranos - Female shrink


What he said! Thank goodness for 30sec skip!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

herfmonster said:


> I don't know if I actually hate any character but the characters I love to hate...
> 
> Theodore Bagwell
> Brad Belleck
> ...


FYP.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

The shrink from Monk. Show killer


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I watched an Angel episode yesterday and I have to admit that Wesley had a great line in it. He'd just had sex with Lilah. She said "Don't think about me when I'm gone." Wesley countered, "I wasn't thinking about you when you were here."


That whole Wesley/Lilah dynamic was absolutely facinating to watch as it evolved.

My favorite moment was when he came home to find her in his apartment made up to look like Fred, including glasses, and after some conversation where he told her she was silly to feel threatened by Fred, they start going at it and she goes to take the glasses of and he says, "no, leave them on". The brief look on her face at that moment... the actress totally nailed it.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> The shrink from Monk. Show killer


Which one? The late Stanley Kamel or Hector Elizondo?


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Ozzie on Buffy!!! Oliver on Brady Bunch. Sally Field on Brothers and Sisters, she needs to be a sister on that, with an old woman for the mother.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

Brenda on Six Feet Under
Roslin on BSG
Faraday's Girlfriend on Lost (Christie?)
Sarah Sidle on CSI


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Sherminator said:


> Which one? The late Stanley Kamel or Hector Elizondo?


Both. Especially Stanley, but I FF through these scenes every time.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Rosincrans said:


> Brenda on Six Feet Under


except for the happy ending scene.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> I'm sure I could think of lots but here's the ones that come to mind:
> 
> Lewis - Drew Carey
> Marshall - HIMYM
> ...


+1 on Kenny - 'Til Death. I liked the couple next door better.

Barbeedoll


----------



## McGonigle (Nov 7, 2001)

I'm surprised by the replies for Lana Lang. Maybe I shouldnt be since I've never seen Smallville but I always thought the actress was very watchable. Does all the hate come from her acting?

Replies for George surprise me too but I can understand them. As for characters I can't stand (on a show that I watch regularly): Ben in Lost.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Denny from Greys Anatomy - He died yet he kept being on the show

I kept yelling at the tv your dead already just go away please!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

McGonigle said:


> I'm surprised by the replies for Lana Lang. Maybe I shouldnt be since I've never seen Smallville but I always thought the actress was very watchable. Does all the hate come from her acting?


It comes from everything. The character is written as extremely annoying and the acting makes it even worse. Add that to the fact that I don't find her remotely attractive and she just becomes the worst character ever.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

Entire cast of Scrubs. 

Whichever is the loud nasal whiney kid on Drake and Josh. Unfortunately my son loves the show. The loud one just cracks my skull.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

rambler said:


> Whole cast of today's ER.


Except the couple of nurses that have been on forever like Chuney. (Or has it gotten to where Chuney is the only one left now?)
Where's a crashing helicopter when you really need it?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone that is against the president in '24' is soooo annoying. It's like you are a politician shut up and do what your boss wants you to


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Klinger on M*A*S*H
> 
> He started out as an annoying take on the original character from the movie. Over the years his character evolved into an outright clown. Very annoying.


?? I thought is was introduced in the second or third episode and was not intended to be recurring. But fan reaction on him was good so he become recurring and then a regular when Gary Burghoff (sp?) left.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> anyone that is against the president in '24' is soooo annoying. It's like you are a politician shut up and do what your boss wants you to


So you want the president to surround him/herself with "yes" men that don't ever present an opposing viewpoint?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Jack from LOST
Jack from LOST
Jack from LOST

Suresh from Heroes (I don't even think Kim Bauer annoyed me as much as this guy. )

McCoy from Law&Order (and the guy who replaced him too)

Jack from LOST

David Caruso in CSI.... actually David Caruso in anything. Also......

Jimmy Fallon in anything. Definition of overrated.

Kim Bauer from 24

Jack from LOST

Morris from ER

Ross from Friends (Has David Schwimmer been funny in ... anything)

Jack from LOST

Nathan Ford (Timothy Hutton) from Leverage (good example of writers really phoning it in)

Det Sanchez from the Closer

Det Stabler and Benson from Law&Order:SVU

Jack from LOST

Peter Bishop from Fringe (Walters annoying son)

Mary (nikki cox) from Las Vegas

Entire cast of Trust Me (the ad show on TNT)

Abby from NCIS. Used to like her in the beginning but now they made her sofaking annoying. That cute crap they amped up has to go.

New judge on American Idol (wow she made me appreciate Paula)
*
Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST*


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, but how do you feel about Jack from _Lost_?


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Male supervisor of Gil Grissom from CSI. Don't know his name.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Ross from Friends (Has David Schwimmer been funny in ... anything)


Wow, how did I forget him. He has to be one of the least funny, least likable characters in the history of sitcoms. I could never understand why anyone wanted Rachel to hook up with him. She should have run far, far away.


jtlytle said:


> Male supervisor of Gil Grissom from CSI. Don't know his name.


Are you talking about Conrad Ecklie?


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Everyone on Big Love _except_ Barb and Margene.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Tivortex said:


> Everyone on Big Love _except_ Barb and Margene.


aww no love for albie?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Baltar. I watch the first seconds of his scenes to see if they might be important and hit the ffwd button if not.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

newsposter said:


> aww no love for albie?


Ewwww! He creeps me out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Baltar. I watch the first seconds of his scenes to see if they might be important and hit the ffwd button if not.


do you mean the 'by your command' guy or the new guy

the old guy was fantastic in that role


----------



## jebbbz (Sep 7, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> It comes from everything. The character [Lana Lang] is written as extremely annoying and the acting makes it even worse. Add that to the fact that I don't find her remotely attractive and she just becomes the worst character ever.


I, on the other hand, found Kristin Kreuk to be an exquisite creature and the only reason to watch Smallville. I am no particular fan of comic book-based fiction so her character annoyed and impressed me no differently than any of the other characters and if you say her acting is bad I would say good, she is incapable of insincerity and inauthenticity, even when she is paid to be a fake as actors are. Of course, I expect that rather diminishes her career opportunities in Hollywood so I wonder what her fallback career choice would be.


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

Helen Crump, Claire Huxtable, Tim Allen's wife, Ray's wife, Kevin James' wife....

because they are all the same annoying character.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

jerrye25 said:


> Helen Crump, *Claire Huxtable*, Tim Allen's wife, Ray's wife, Kevin James' wife....
> 
> because they are all the same annoying character.


Clair Huxtable? ... ouch.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

The preacher from Deadwood
Jane from Deadwood (at the beginning only. Towards the end she became awesome)


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> Clair Huxtable? ... ouch.


She was ok until she'd get into one of her self-righteous, head-wagging tirades (_you get your sad little face up into your sad little room..._). At that point she was just annoying.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Delia Banks - Ghost Whisperer

Dr. Chase and Dr. Cameron - House M.D., why are they still on this show with no parts?

The Cheerleader and Noah - Heroes


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow, so many on this list I also can't stand. But my biggest "Hate On" is for Michael Scott.

Every scene with him being more than a lead in for other and far more interesting characters is like bamboo under my fignernails.

Episodes where he plays a major role are simply hard to watch. In real life someone would have blugeoned him to death with a red Swingline.

Also of slightly lesser annoyance are the son from Gary Unmarried, the clingy/whiny british chick from Leverage, and every multi-episode antagonist that's ever been on House(the Billionaire, the Cop, & the Ex-Wife).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I've got a new one now... the wheelchair chick from this season of 24.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Can we include reality/competition TV? If so, I've got a new one: 

Tatiana Del Toro.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Can we include reality/competition TV? If so, I've got a new one:
> 
> Tatiana Del Toro.


Benicio's sister?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

busyba said:


> I've got a new one now... the wheelchair chick from this season of 24.


She's been on for about three minutes!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> She's been on for about three minutes *too long*!


FYP.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't stand Pete from Warehouse 13. He's such a childish, unfunny, incompetent moron. We're supposed to believe that he works for a top secret branch of the government, helping to save the world? Please.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Looks like this thread was inactive during all the hate for Evan on Royal Pains. 
(Although he is less grating to me this season)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Looks like this thread was inactive during all the hate for Evan on Royal Pains.
> (Although he is less grating to me this season)


Funny, I thought that was the one that was going to be brought up. I never minded him. I know too many people like that.

I guess, at least for the shows I watch during the summer, the most annoying character is Sheila from Rescue me (although Tommy is starting to get up there). She is just so manipulative and wacky that I find nothing in her character that would have Tommy constantly be seduced by her. I'd stay as far as possible from her.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm not going to reread the whole bumped thread, so I might be smeeking myself, but...

Tara from True Blood. _Hate_ her!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Vicky from The Love Boat.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I can't believe it took 85 posts before someone mentioned David Caruso.

Could that be because he's such a "given" in a list like this?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> Looks like this thread was inactive during all the hate for Evan on Royal Pains.
> (Although he is less grating to me this season)


My wife certainly hates the character of Evan. I don't like him, but I don't really HATE him either. Now Dr. Smith, on "Lost in Space," him I hated!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Looks like this thread was inactive during all the hate for Evan on Royal Pains.
> (Although he is less grating to me this season)


We're just catching up on Season One of Royal Pains. Why would anyone hate his character? He's the comic relief! You can't take him seriously. He's supposed to be funny.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The Middle's character played by Chris Kattan.

Scratch that. Anything played by Chris Kattan. Ugh.

Interesting thread. I actually like a lot of the characters people hate.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> We're just catching up on Season One of Royal Pains. Why would anyone hate his character? He's the comic relief! You can't take him seriously. He's supposed to be funny.


Uggg.. Can't stand him. at. all.

I decided to skip season 2 because of him. I think this is the first time I stopped watching a show that I otherwise liked just because of one character.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> We're just catching up on Season One of Royal Pains. Why would anyone hate his character? He's the comic relief! You can't take him seriously. He's supposed to be funny.


Maybe he's _supposed_ to be. But actually he's so painfully out of place and idiotic that it almost physically hurts when he's on screen.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Ryan from CSI Miami. I could somewhat put up with David Caruso, but Ryan put me over the edge. 

Topher from Dollhouse.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

As a kid always hated Danny on The Partridge Family.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> I can't watch Sienfeld because of George Castanza. If they could edit him out of every episode, I would probably buy the DVDs...


I realize this is an old response, but Seinfeld would not be the same without George (my favorite). I guess Curb Your Enthusiasm is equally hated?

BTW, Curb is going into syndication this Fall. In case you wanna give it a shot.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Vicky from The Love Boat.


I bet you cheered when her IV line got accidentally disconnected in "Airplane" (playing a different character of course).


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

Tony from NCIS
Evan from Royal Pains
Shawn from Psych
Pete from Warehouse 13
House from House

I can&#8217;t stand these characters. I&#8217;ve quit watching Psych and House.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mike_k said:


> Uggg.. Can't stand him. at. all.
> 
> I decided to skip season 2 because of him. I think this is the first time I stopped watching a show that I otherwise liked just because of one character.


I almost (note the 'almost') hate to rehash this, as I did a pretty good job at the time, in the RP thread. But my hate for Evan is so deep, I'm willing to find the time to do it again.

mike_k nailed it: Evan is so bad, I actually quit watching a show I liked. I've never done that. Usually the show stinks. But RP is fun to watch. Evan is not. Show became unwatchable. I also saw on TVbytheNumbers that RP is one of the highest rated cable shows this summer. 



Jonathan_S said:


> Maybe he's _supposed_ to be. But actually he's so painfully out of place and idiotic that it almost physically hurts when he's on screen.


Yes, it physically hurts. So when your tooth is throbbing, do you enjoy the throb, or remove the pain?

SP canceled, pain stopped! :up:


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Ditto on Evan from Royal Pain.

Jesse on Burn Notice (also the mothers smoking habit but i still love the mom)

Peter on White Collar every episode I wonder why the wife is with him, how the hell did he ever catch Neal and why the hell does Neal even consider him a friend when he treats him like *s*ugar *h*oney *i*ced *t*ea

The original 3 on HOUSE (Foreman, Chase, Cameron) especially Chase and Cameron

Van Buren on the last seaon of Law & Order. I FFW'D thru all her personal scenes.

Almost the entire cast of Hawthorne EXCEPT the nurse with one leg.

Not sure if we should ever include reality shows but Brendon and Rachel from BigBrother and Mo' and Kita from the T.O. show would top the list for me if that thread was ever created.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

omnibus said:


> I can't believe it took 85 posts before someone mentioned David Caruso...


I can't believe it took 123 posts and nobody yet mentioned Janice Soprano.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## the928guy (Sep 30, 2002)

Ben Browder as John Chrichton in Farscape
Ben Browder as John Chrichton in Stargate:SG-1

Yes, I know he was Cameron Mitchell in SG-1, but really, he played it *exactly the same.* His appearance, and that of the Claudia Black character (but I like Claudia Black) sucked all the joy out of SG-1 for me.

And while I'm on a Stargate kick, I disliked every character in the first three seasons of Stargate: Atlantis. But I watched them all anyhow.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

netringer said:


> I can't believe it took 123 posts and nobody yet mentioned Janice Soprano.


Post #49:


Magnolia88 said:


> I just remembered another hated character: Janice from _The Sopranos_. What a horrible, hateful, annoying woman. She made Tony and Carmela look like quality people.





Snappa77 said:


> *Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST Jack from LOST*


Entertainment Weekly sent out 10 different covers with their last Lost-centric issue. I, of course, got the one with Matthew Fox on the cover. For the first time in over 35 years I was irate enough to send a letter to the editor about how much I hated his character and how disappointed I was I didn't get Evangeline Lilly. A week later I got the Kate cover in the mail.

Jack Shephard - perhaps one of the stupidest TV characters ever.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Betty Draper. I HATE HATE HATE.
Jane Rizoli's mother played by Elaine Bracco. Talk about nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TampaThunder said:


> Post #49:
> 
> Entertainment Weekly sent out 10 different covers with their last Lost-centric issue. I, of course, got the one with Matthew Fox on the cover. For the first time in over 35 years I was irate enough to send a letter to the editor about how much I hated his character and how disappointed I was I didn't get Evangeline Lilly. A week later I got the Kate cover in the mail.
> 
> Jack Shephard - perhaps one of the stupidest TV characters ever.


Cool of them to send you the other cover. I don't know, with Jack essentially being the focal point character during 6 years on Lost, how you could ever enjoy the show. The show opens with Jack, and essentially ends with him (his speech with Christian). If I hated THE main character that much, I don't think I'd watch. Even bad guy characters like Tony Soprano had something compelling to make you watch. If Jack was so stupid, that means there'd be no reason you want to watch him. I never got the hatred for his character. Him being torn between science and faith was the cornerstone of the whole series.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Cool of them to send you the other cover. I don't know, with Jack essentially being the focal point character during 6 years on Lost, how you could ever enjoy the show. The show opens with Jack, and essentially ends with him (his speech with Christian). If I hated THE main character that much, I don't think I'd watch. Even bad guy characters like Tony Soprano had something compelling to make you watch. If Jack was so stupid, that means there'd be no reason you want to watch him. I never got the hatred for his character. Him being torn between science and faith was the cornerstone of the whole series.


Jack was a bully. If you didn't agree with him, _you_ were stupid. How could you not get tired of his bullheadedness and constantly getting into anybody's face who disagreed with him as if his physical intimidation was proof that he was right? For a man of science he certainly didn't exhibit much open mindedness or reason.

I grew tired of his sneers and his disdain for anybody with a consenting opinion. His eyes would glaze over and the anger and stubborness would just ooze out of him. I still enjoyed the show because I loved seeing him get his comeuppance in the end.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Betty Draper. I HATE HATE HATE.


+1 :up: This. I totally agree. It's interesting, because in most shows, a character in her position (being married to a cheater) would be completely sympathetic, but somehow, they made her even more repulsive than her husband. She hasn't been in the last couple of episodes, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tandem (May 26, 2004)

Little Shrub (Kyle Busch) on the WWE-NASCAR entertainment shows a.k.a. racing. I have to fast-forward any time he is on-screen.

Nobody mentioned Roseanne Conner? Have you all blocked her out of your mind? Roseanne Barr was so disgusting that I couldn't even watch the show.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Joe Besser - The Three Stooges


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

David Schwimmer
wanda sykes
sarah jesica parker
Diane and rebecca from cheers
the 2 leads on king of queens, forgot her name but there's a 5 year thread here about her being fat. 
the black guy's girl friend on scrubs


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Even though he's the lead character, I actually can't stand Denis Leary/Tommy Gavin on Rescue Me.... It was great in the beginning--I got that he was a "tortured soul" who was psychologically ruined by 9/11, etc... but after six years of watching him digress into a child with no actual, genuine character development, it's just tired. This season is by far the worst to date--specifically Leary/Gavin. There is nothing redeeming, nothing good, and nothing interesting (plus does Leary have health issues? he looks horrible...). 

I also hate Kramer on Sienfeld--he's the reason I couldn't get into the show. As a kid In ever thought the show was funny but once I watched it as an adult I saw the kind of humor and it was funny, but I could never get passed Kramer. Not only was he painfully unfunny, but the audience erupting in laughter after every single thing he said or did made it worse. Good show, horrible character. 

I actually didn't watch Fringe in the beginning because the character of Peter grated on my nerves--it was just one corny, snarky line after another. No emotion in the delivery, no real point other than to be sarcastic. Of course when I got into the show later it was better but I couldn't get passed it in that first episode.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Spelling police here! Since the apostrophe police caught me, I feel compelled to mention that "past" in your usage, twice, is spelled P A S T not PASSED. <Grin>


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

omnibus said:


> Spelling police here! Since the apostrophe police caught me, I feel compelled to mention that "past" in your usage, twice, is spelled P A S T not PASSED. <Grin>


That's funny because even as I typed it, I was questioning it. It's one of the ones that for some reason I can never get right. My brain was thinking that once you're done "passing" something, you are "passed" it, and that "past" is more of a time thing, like you're "living in the past". So then I guess "passed" is more like "he passed the football" or whatever.

I thank you, grammar police...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Even though he's the lead character, I actually can't stand Denis Leary/Tommy Gavin on Rescue Me.... It was great in the beginning--I got that he was a "tortured soul" who was psychologically ruined by 9/11, etc... but after six years of watching him digress into a child with no actual, genuine character development, it's just tired.


I completely agree. There isnt one thing left in that character that I can empathize with.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

stalemate said:


> Meredith Grey





JETarpon said:


> This.


+1


----------



## smallville (Aug 17, 2010)

i hate the Audrey character played in second season.


----------



## bily (Aug 17, 2010)

Joe Besser (The Three Stooges) and Ben Browder as John Chrichton in Farscape.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

In all honesty, Evan R. Lawson CFO of HankMed isn't nearly as obnoxious this season. I hate the new doctor, Emily Peck ten times more than I currently hate Evan R. Lawson CFO of HankMed.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Caruso, won't watch his show.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

rawbi01 said:


> David Schwimmer
> wanda sykes
> sarah jesica parker


Who played David Schwimmer in a TV show? Or Wanda Sykes or Sarah Jesica Parker for that matter?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't get the hatred for George or Kramer. They were two of the four greatest characters ever. I loved them, still do.

I guess I hate pretty much all the characters on The Office, especially the lead. I found them so discomforting that I've never been able to watch the show in its entirety. I realize I must be in minority on this, but The Office is pure pain to me.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

efilippi said:


> I guess I hate pretty much all the characters on The Office, especially the lead. I found them so discomforting that I've never been able to watch the show in its entirety. I realize I must be in minority on this, but The Office is pure pain to me.


I hate Michael Scott. No, "hate" is not a strong enough word. I kind of like the other characters, but Michael Scott is (a) a poorly devised character, (b) played by a lousy actor, and (c) awful.

Why do I watch this show? I love my wife. She likes the show but hates to watch TV alone. Damn, I'm good to her.


----------



## maggie2101 (Feb 22, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't stand Pete from Warehouse 13. He's such a childish, unfunny, incompetent moron. We're supposed to believe that he works for a top secret branch of the government, helping to save the world? Please.





busyba said:


> I'm not going to reread the whole bumped thread, so I might be smeeking myself, but...
> 
> Tara from True Blood. _Hate_ her!


These!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Meredith Grey


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

efilippi said:


> ...I guess I hate pretty much all the characters on The Office, especially the lead. I found them so discomforting that I've never been able to watch the show in its entirety. I realize I must be in minority on this, but The Office is pure pain to me.


You're not the only one. I've never been able to watch either version of The office because it's too much like my real life working in The Office. I have episodes saved for the day when I get brave enough to try to watch.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

efilippi said:


> I guess I hate pretty much all the characters on The Office, especially the lead. I found them so discomforting that I've never been able to watch the show in its entirety. I realize I must be in minority on this, but The Office is pure pain to me.


I can understand hating Michael Scott, and Dwight, and maybe even Jim eek . . . but how in the world can anyone hate Pam? 



stalemate said:


> Meredith Grey


Amen to that. I used to watch that show in the beginning, but stopped after a couple of seasons because I hated her so much. Ugh.

The only other lead characters I hated as much were Carrie Bradshaw and Dawson Leery. Why build a whole show around someone so whiny, annoying and unlikable?

No, wait, on second thought, I hated Meredith Grey even more than them. At least Carrie had cute shoes.  With Dawson, I learned to ignore him and just pretended it was the Pacey show.


----------



## lila12 (Aug 18, 2010)

> Caruso, won't watch his show.


+1. But I will watch Joel McHale mock him any day of the week.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

1) The Mentalist or any character played by that actor.
2) Shaun, Gus and everyone else on Psych
3) Everyone on House except for Cuddy
4) Tim Roth's character on Lie to Me
5) Anthony Lapaglia character on Without a Trace
6) Angie Harmon (Jane Rizzoli) on Rizzoli & Isles
7) Del on Private Practice
8) Blond chick on CSI Miami


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

King Joffrey makes the list


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Meredith Grey.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Senor Chang on Community, but I can't stand Ken Jeong in anything.

Laurie on Cougar Town.

Ava on Up All Night. A completely unnecessary character.

Donnie Wahlberg's nagging wife on Blue Bloods.

This season, pretty much the entire cast of Desperate Housewives.

Jenna and Tracy on 30 Rock.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Senor Chang on Community, but I can't stand Ken Jeong in anything.


+853


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Dilly Dally. Loved Princess Summerfall Winterspring though. Wasn't this about the time the thread started?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The Swede on Hell on Wheels.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Senor Chang on Community, but I can't stand Ken Jeong in anything.
> 
> Laurie on Cougar Town.
> 
> ...


Yes on all of these (except Blue Bloods which I don't watch)

Of course with 30 Rock and DH, those characters are important to the show. Ava, while I don't like her, the function of her character is important, I just don't like the actress. Laurie on Cougar Town is just annoying.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

stalemate said:


> Meredith Grey.


I have to giggle at just how many people in this thread dating back to 09 have this reply. Part of the reason I had to stop watching this show. I love Derek and I just couldn't take them together anymore. She made him annoying to watch and that ain't cool. (Plus I do not like the actress in real life after seeing her real personality on Punk'd)

I'd have to just add to that Joffrey on GoT. I simply cannot wait to watch him die. Lori on Walking Dead and Klaus on Vampire Diaries and in the exact opposite way I hate Joffrey. 
And a couple more less so: 
ImaHo on Sons of Anarchy
Betty on Mad Men
Ted and Lilly on How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The Swede on Hell on Wheels.


Don't like him, but love his accent.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Joffrey is a character that one loves to hate, and if/when he does die, there will be a vacuum left behind because we love hating him so much. Hopefully if/when that day arrives we'll find someone else to hate if not as much even more.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Park on House
Ellis on Smash
Everytime they turn John & Hope from DOOL into Princess Gina and alt John
Can't think of anyone else from shows I watch. I can think of lot from shows I don't watch, but that's why I don't watch them!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> I have to giggle at just how many people in this thread dating back to 09 have this reply.


I think at least 3 of them were me.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

nirisahn said:


> Ellis on Smash


I knew I forgot one.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> I have to agree with this, but he rivals Doctor Smith on Lost in Space. After all this time, I still remember wishing that they could somehow get him off that show! That's along time to hate a character.


Dr.Smith is the first one who hit me when I saw the thread title. And I haven't watched that show since I was at least 9. That's a character with staying power!



Snappa77 said:


> David Caruso in CSI.... actually David Caruso in anything.


This is the 2nd one that hit me. I had to quit watching CSI:Miami because of him. I liked him in NYPD Blue



nirisahn said:


> Park on House
> Ellis on Smash


There's a more recent one.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Joffrey is a character that one loves to hate, and if/when he does die, there will be a vacuum left behind because we love hating him so much. Hopefully if/when that day arrives we'll find someone else to hate if not as much even more.


I'll worry about that after my legs give out after doing the happy dance for a couple of hours.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Neenahboy said:


> can't stand Ken Jeong in anything.


:up::up::up:


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

That little punk kid in Parenthood who has Ausperger's. He must be a fine actor because every time he gets screen time I just want to knock him in the face.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bernadette on BBT. Hate the voice.


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't hate but don't like all the cast playing in the series ¡Rob!. I don't find the program funny at all. But this is just me. Maybe I am getting too old or don't have a sense of humor like I used to. )


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Jenna and Tracy on 30 Rock.


I love Jenna and Tracy!!

Lori from The Walking Dead is the worst TV character currently on TV.


----------



## Shogun82 (Apr 29, 2012)

Craig Ferguson .


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Shogun82 said:


> Craig Ferguson .


----------

